# Bluetooth disconnect



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone else has had this issue and if so is there a solution?

My phone connects fine on it's own to but nearly everytime shortly after connecting it gets disconnected, I'm assuming by MyLink since my phone doesn't have this issue with any other bluetooth device, until I manually go back in and select my phone to connect through MyLink. I'm finding it very annoying that I'm listening to music and then this happens.


----------



## Chelovekpauk (Aug 7, 2021)

Same problem, but its happinin after destroy usb connection.
You found a solution to this problem


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Not at all, I still get the bluetooth disconnect all the time so I've resorted to just using AndroidAuto. Even that can be frustrating at times too though, I sometimes need to disconnect and reconnect the cord for it to even register as good enough connection for AndroidAuto, and yes I have cleaned out my charging port on my phone but that doesn't stop this from happening now and then.


----------

